# Celestial Drive



## jjjimi84 (Jan 5, 2022)

You all are out here posting builds from 2022.... Well here I am throwing out a build from 2018, that is right took me four years to get around to demo this bitch. DMB Stellar Drive aka the Celestial Drive aka my faux Warren Haynes tone in a box. I absolutely love this little box and plan to make more videos featuring some of my favorite lesser known drives from the extremely large selection available here. Hope you all enjoy!
















Oh and I just want to point out the following flaws!

White washer, oh yeah.
Crooked board, absolutley.
Drilled to scale at 95%, yup most of my early PedalPCB build were.
DOES IT STILL SOUND GOOD AND DO I GIVE TWO FUCKS, ABSOLUTELY NOT!

EAT MY BALLS BUCKY!

HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

J/K Chris you know I love the @thewintersoldier


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 5, 2022)

Hell yeah


----------



## fig (Jan 5, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> DOES IT STILL SOUND GOOD AND DO I GIVE TWO FUCKS, ABSOLUTELY NOT!


So it absolutely doesn't sound good?   I disagree, and so does video Dan. Video Dan rocks!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 5, 2022)

fig said:


> So it absolutely doesn't sound good?   I disagree, and so does video Dan. Video Dan rocks!


Shit

Word language is hard.


----------



## cooder (Jan 5, 2022)

And here I was thinking I may have built enough overdrive for now. Yeah right....
Fab demo sounds rippin'!
Thanks Dan!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 5, 2022)

cooder said:


> And here I was thinking I may have built enough overdrive for now. Yeah right....
> Fab demo sounds rippin'!
> Thanks Dan!


I recommend this one, plenty of options for modding too!


----------



## MattG (Jan 5, 2022)

@jjjimi84 - that's all kinds of awesome! +1 for a great looking build, +1 for the killer demo, and +1 for Warren Haynes & the Mule licks!

Here I was hoping to take break from building overdrives!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 6, 2022)

MattG said:


> @jjjimi84 - that's all kinds of awesome! +1 for a great looking build, +1 for the killer demo, and +1 for Warren Haynes & the Mule licks!
> 
> Here I was hoping to take break from building overdrives!


I am glad you like it! Gov’t Mules Life Before Insanity is my all time favorite album. This video was originally going to be about the drive and some warren isms i have stolen along the way but i am going to leave lesson videos to players who know whats going on.


----------



## Robert (Jan 6, 2022)

Cooool, this one doesn't come up very often.

This is one of the first fabricated layouts I did, years before PedalPCB was a thing.  (as you can see from the BuGGFX logo plastered across the board)

A guy brought me his amp for repair and left his pedalboard with it... saw that pedal, snatched it off and gave it a quick trace while he was away.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 6, 2022)

Robert said:


> Cooool, this one doesn't come up very often.
> 
> This is one of the first fabricated layouts I did, years before PedalPCB was a thing.  (as you can see from the BuGGFX logo plastered across the board)
> 
> A guy brought me his amp for repair and left his pedalboard with it... saw that pedal, snatched it off and gave it a quick trace while he was away.


I built mine on Eyelet Board 4 years ago, It's a Great sounding pedal for sure!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 6, 2022)

Robert said:


> Cooool, this one doesn't come up very often.
> 
> This is one of the first fabricated layouts I did, years before PedalPCB was a thing.  (as you can see from the BuGGFX logo plastered across the board)
> 
> A guy brought me his amp for repair and left his pedalboard with it... saw that pedal, snatched it off and gave it a quick trace while he was away.


Any chance of snatching up the four knob version?

This pedal is seriously awesome, I hope this demo draws a few more people to it.


----------



## fig (Jan 6, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> This pedal is seriously awesome, I hope this demo draws a few more people to it.


It landed one in my cart Dan.


----------



## jimilee (Jan 6, 2022)

I can hear the Warren Haynes sound. What is it similar to, I can’t quite place the sound?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 6, 2022)

jimilee said:


> I can hear the Warren Haynes sound. What is it similar to, I can’t quite place the sound?


I am not sure I understand your question @jimilee What is the pedal similar to?


----------



## Robert (Jan 6, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> Any chance of snatching up the four knob version?


Funny enough I remember the guy had the four knob version as well (but didn't bring it with him)....

If I see one available I'll grab it.   If you happen to see one somewhere let me know.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 6, 2022)

Robert said:


> Funny enough I remember the guy had the four knob version as well (but didn't bring it with him)....
> 
> If I see one available I'll grab it.   If you happen to see one somewhere let me know.


The *2010* 4 knob has a Clean pot , maybe one of the first to use it for blending clean back into the pedal???


----------



## jimilee (Jan 6, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> I am not sure I understand your question @jimilee What is the pedal similar to?


No, not so much that. It’s the sound, it’s similar to something I’ve heard before, maybe amp…


----------



## MattG (Jan 6, 2022)

@jjjimi84 - I owe you one more +1 - I didn't notice initially you're playing through a Trinity amp! Did you build it yourself or buy it pre-made? My main amp is the Trinity Triwatt, I built it from the kit. Love this amp, and Trinity is a great company.

(I actually now have Mojotone's "Custom 50" kit on order, that is a DR504 clone. Can't have too many Hiwatts!)


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 6, 2022)

jimilee said:


> No, not so much that. It’s the sound, it’s similar to something I’ve heard before, maybe amp…


As a huge Warren Haynes fan I know he uses Soldanos and Diaz/Homestead amps live, the era that I love is early Gov't Mule and ABB when it was him and Derek Trucks. In Allman Brothers he was using PRS Amps and the Diaz to get his tone but in the studio he is known for using small amps mixed in with the bigger ones. What is really nice about the Celestial Drive is it does that heavy blues rock thing and cleans up really nice with your guitar volume.


MattG said:


> @jjjimi84 - I owe you one more +1 - I didn't notice initially you're playing through a Trinity amp! Did you build it yourself or buy it pre-made? My main amp is the Trinity Triwatt, I built it from the kit. Love this amp, and Trinity is a great company.
> 
> (I actually now have Mojotone's "Custom 50" kit on order, that is a DR504 clone. Can't have too many Hiwatts!)


I built this Trinity Deluxe and have made a few changes in it to suit me better. It is a beautiful amp and the kit is well worth the money, the Tri Watt is on my radar but since I built the Deluxe I haven't really looked at another amp.....



fig said:


> It landed one in my cart Dan.


Hell yeah @fig need someone to paint it? I know a guy.....


----------



## music6000 (Jan 7, 2022)

music6000 said:


> I built mine on Eyelet Board 4 years ago, It's a Great sounding pedal for sure!


You can see it Here:





						FlashBack Build 2018- SUPREME Overdrive Pedal
					

Handwired clone of DMB Stellar Drive with my Eyelet Designed & Built Board. Available here as the Celestial Drive: https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/celestialdrive/




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## MattG (Jan 7, 2022)

To those of you who have built this: have you happened to observe how noticeably the clipping LEDs in the feedback loop light up?  I'm thinking it might be fun to make the clipping diodes visible, so you can see them flicker and flash while playing.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 7, 2022)

MattG said:


> To those of you who have built this: have you happened to observe how noticeably the clipping LEDs in the feedback loop light up?  I'm thinking it might be fun to make the clipping diodes visible, so you can see them flicker and flash while playing.


Something like this if you drilled inline with the Celestial PCB LED Clipping placement???


----------



## MattG (Jan 7, 2022)

Yeah, something like that... One time, a while ago, I tried to watch clipping diodes light up while playing on a different pedal.  I don't remember which circuit it was, but I do remember they lit up somewhat faintly and briefly.  I figured it probably wouldn't be interesting enough to do the extra enclosure machining.  That's why I was asking if anyone has observed this particular circuit - maybe it lights up the clipping diodes in a more obvious way.


----------

